# DX5 printhead for DTG



## vescera

Hello

Can you tell me what Epson model use DX5 8 channel printhead. I have base Epson 4880 DTG and want to buy some
epson model that have printhead for my printer.

What you think about this mode EPSON Stylus Photo R2000?

thanx for any info.


----------



## vescera

OK I get offer Epson DX5 printhead for Mimaki jV33, JV5, Mutoh Valuejet but seller say it is not for epson 4880 is this right?


----------



## vdimitrijevic

I recently bought and installed/tested Epson DX5 printhead (bought as a Epson Stylus Photo R2400 spare part) on my DTG HM1. It works fine. I came to the conclusion that all DX5 printheads are practicaly the same - maybe some of them are made for use with solvents, but all of them can be used with water based colors - thats my opinion, not something I read somewhere. Epson 4880 uses the same printhead as R2400. I think that DX5 for Mimakies and Mutohs is the same as Epsons, but my Mimaki supplier sells it at almost double price of that at Epson's.


----------



## Don-ColDesi

vdimitrijevic said:


> I recently bought and installed/tested Epson DX5 printhead (bought as a Epson Stylus Photo R2400 spare part) on my DTG HM1. It works fine. I came to the conclusion that all DX5 printheads are practicaly the same - maybe some of them are made for use with solvents, but all of them can be used with water based colors - thats my opinion, not something I read somewhere. Epson 4880 uses the same printhead as R2400. I think that DX5 for Mimakies and Mutohs is the same as Epsons, but my Mimaki supplier sells it at almost double price of that at Epson's.


Actually the head in the R2400 is not the same as in the 4880 - the 4880, 1900 and a number of newer models have an ink repelling coating on the face of the head, the 2400 does not. The R2400 has the same head as the precursor to the 4880 - the 4800.


----------



## Smalzstein

same head but different housing I was told.. so not exactly interchangeable with wide format printers


----------



## vescera

vdimitrijevic said:


> I recently bought and installed/tested Epson DX5 printhead (bought as a Epson Stylus Photo R2400 spare part) on my DTG HM1. It works fine. I came to the conclusion that all DX5 printheads are practicaly the same - maybe some of them are made for use with solvents, but all of them can be used with water based colors - thats my opinion, not something I read somewhere. Epson 4880 uses the same printhead as R2400. I think that DX5 for Mimakies and Mutohs is the same as Epsons, but my Mimaki supplier sells it at almost double price of that at Epson's.


Yes but I cant find R2400/1900/1800 only R2000 I wonder what printhead is in this model.



Smalzstein said:


> same head but different housing I was told.. so not exactly interchangeable with wide format printers


Are you referring to Epson DX5 printhead for Mimaki jV33, JV5, Mutoh Valuejet?


----------



## 102557

vescera said:


> Yes but I cant find R2400/1900/1800 only R2000 I wonder what printhead is in this model.
> 
> 
> Are you referring to Epson DX5 printhead for Mimaki jV33, JV5, Mutoh Valuejet?


R2000 has the 8 channel dx5 head also...


----------



## Resolute DTG

german13 said:


> R2000 has the 8 channel dx5 head also...


Thermister temp is different in all the different versions, put it in the wrong engine and it will overheat and die very quickly.


----------



## vescera

german13 said:


> R2000 has the 8 channel dx5 head also...


Yea know that so will head work for epson 4880 base DTG?



Inkster UK said:


> Thermister temp is different in all the different versions, put it in the wrong engine and it will overheat and die very quickly.


Very intertesting info, can I set Thermister temp as I have epson adjustment software for 4880?


----------



## 102557

vescera said:


> Yea know that so will head work for epson 4880 base DTG?
> 
> 
> Very intertesting info, can I set Thermister temp as I have epson adjustment software for 4880?


enter the head rank #s... you might want to check with compassmicro.com aswell there an authorized epson parts dealer.. at one point you could provide a serial # and get a head at nearly 1/3 cost anywhere else but the policy has changed a few times but check anyway there a good company.. worst case senario have them install it for you.. I have never had an issue in the desktops substituting heads from different models like the 1900/2000/2880.. these are the desktops we most frequently use and or hybrid versions.. i have also used the newer 1900/2000 heads in an 1800 awhile back the only difference i have noticed between the 1800/2400 heads compared to newer dx5 is the teflon coating on the nozzle plate..

you also have the option of picking up one from one of the dtg manufactures a few off hand/ all american (neoflex) and belquette (flexijet) coldeci (viper) use a 48xx base model, good customer service aswell..


----------



## vescera

Thanx for info, I order R2000. I know for epson service but they ask serial number of printer (that I dont have) and printhead than I have to wait 30days to import. So I think its good to have R2000 in future with serial 

About head rank is there pdf of instruction I didnt play with adjustment software only with nvram when I have to change mainboard.

thank you again for help.


----------



## 102557

vescera said:


> Thanx for info, I order R2000. I know for epson service but they ask serial number of printer (that I dont have) and printhead than I have to wait 30days to import. So I think its good to have R2000 in future with serial
> 
> About head rank is there pdf of instruction I didnt play with adjustment software only with nvram when I have to change mainboard.
> 
> thank you again for help.


 
I have an answer to obtaining a printhead (dx5) at least for those in the states..

the deal is you have to go directly to epson to purchase the head and you will need a serial# for the printer (for some this could be an issue, but not impossible) for those with a serial # this is an easy process and the price is very good.. the dx5 heads i purchased directly from epson were 224.95 each plus shipping, they come from the epson warehouse in indiana.. 

the direct phone # to epson is 1-800-442-2035 all other parts can be purchased from an authorized epson service center Compass Micro - Authorized Epson and Canon printer service center


----------



## santo1

i am in indonesia...i have genuine epson print head F186000...anyone interested in this item without serial number can email me [email protected]..... i have friend in states you can deal with...tq


----------



## pawpaw

I was under impression that printers using DX5 head are R1800 and above (R1900, R2000) etc.

But in Epson 1400 specification here it is stated that it also has DX5 print head.

What is the definition of DX5 actually?
Can we make a general assumption that any DX5 head will produce virtually equal print quality? (because the ink set are the same: CMYK and W)

Thanks,
Stu


----------



## ejdzbikej

Don-ColDesi said:


> Actually the head in the R2400 is not the same as in the 4880 - the 4880, 1900 and a number of newer models have an ink repelling coating on the face of the head, the 2400 does not. The R2400 has the same head as the precursor to the 4880 - the 4800.


Ok but does this fact have any influence on actual printing or not? Will the head from R2400 work in 4880 based DTG printer or not?


----------



## Don-ColDesi

ejdzbikej said:


> Ok but does this fact have any influence on actual printing or not? Will the head from R2400 work in 4880 based DTG printer or not?


We have not tried in that direction - we have gone the other way (1900 head on a 2400). Our expereince has been that the 4880 specific versions of the DX5 heads will often times fix "issues" that existed on a 4880 based machine that was running an non-4880 DX5 head.


----------



## Smalzstein

What kind of issues ? (apart of lack of anti clog plating)


----------



## FulStory

german13 said:


> I have an answer to obtaining a printhead (dx5) at least for those in the states..
> 
> the deal is you have to go directly to epson to purchase the head and you will need a serial# for the printer (for some this could be an issue, but not impossible) for those with a serial # this is an easy process and the price is very good.. the dx5 heads i purchased directly from epson were 224.95 each plus shipping, they come from the epson warehouse in indiana..
> 
> the direct phone # to epson is 1-800-442-2035 all other parts can be purchased from an authorized epson service center Compass Micro - Authorized Epson and Canon printer service center


can i use the serial for second time replacement?


----------



## FulStory

german13 said:


> I have an answer to obtaining a printhead (dx5) at least for those in the states..
> 
> the deal is you have to go directly to epson to purchase the head and you will need a serial# for the printer (for some this could be an issue, but not impossible) for those with a serial # this is an easy process and the price is very good.. the dx5 heads i purchased directly from epson were 224.95 each plus shipping, they come from the epson warehouse in indiana..
> 
> the direct phone # to epson is 1-800-442-2035 all other parts can be purchased from an authorized epson service center Compass Micro - Authorized Epson and Canon printer service center


how about now? is that still cheap?


----------



## ahmadebrahimi

hi . plz help me . I have a question 
what is printhead of Epson L1800?


----------



## dssbats

whatever you do to not use printheadoriginal.com I did and they took my money never sent the part


----------

